# Normal B550/x570 chipset operating temperature?



## Tomgang (Jul 23, 2021)

As I go throw my new systems temperature and testing. I stumbled on that my Asus rog B550-I strix mini-itx motherboard, runs chipset a little toasty.

It sits between 61C and 69C for B550, while X570 dark hero board sits below 60C for what I have seen. Temp read outs is from HWINFO64

Does anyone know the max or normal operating temperature for B550 chipset and X570 and not to be mistaken with vrm temp?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jul 23, 2021)

It's probably going to vary based on board/sensors, but for what it's worth, here's mine for a B550 with about 10 minutes of uptime.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 23, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> It's probably going to vary based on board/sensors, but for what it's worth, here's mine for a B550 with about 10 minutes of uptime.
> 
> View attachment 209387


10 min is not enough to heat it up to max. My motherboard takes longer to hit it's max temperature.

But it might be different for your board.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 23, 2021)

How is your case ventilation? Mine is pretty minimal and looks like this:





edit: Ambient temp 24C


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jul 23, 2021)

*shrug* It's what I had at the time.  15 minutes later, the average temp has dropped by .6C





(also edit): Ambient 25C


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 23, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> *shrug* It's what I had at the time.  15 minutes later, the average temp has dropped by .6C
> 
> View attachment 209397


Hmm alright. My board takes a while to heat up. But when it is, it sits between 61C an 69C



Jill Valentine said:


> How is your case ventilation? Mine is pretty minimal and looks like this:
> 
> View attachment 209396
> 
> edit: Ambient temp 24C


Air flow is good. All throw airflow to the mini-itx board is more limited. It's not optimal.

I just wanted to know if temp are safe or I shut be concerned. Better airflow to b550 is difficult to do better.

But it's hard to use your image as it doesn't show chipset temperature or at least it dosent say chipset specifically.


----------



## Kissamies (Jul 23, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Hmm alright. My board takes a while to heat up. But when it is, it sits between 61C an 69C


It has a hella small heatsink and it's under the audio PCB as seen on this video (I don't understand German but the main point is shown on this)










I suppose that your temps are fine as the board is designed like that.



Tomgang said:


> But it's hard to use your image as it doesn't show chipset temperature or at least it dosent say chipset specifically.


PCH


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 23, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> It has a hella small heatsink and it's under the audio PCB as seen on this video (I don't understand German but the main point is shown on this)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oof. I see. That is actually a bad design for airflow and that little heatsink as well. No wunder it runs hot then.

It's gonna be impossible to get any airflow to it besides what comes from the cpu fan. 

Ah so PCH it is.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 23, 2021)

Does it actually say Chipset on the B550 HWInfo sensor or some other name? Lower end (hardware reporting-wise) Asus boards especially based on the ASP1106 controller generally have very few coherent sensors, lot of them are nonsensical sensors that don't correspond to anything.

I'd be very surprised if it was actually in the 60s, B550 is basically the same Promontory PCH in B350/B450, doesn't draw much power or get hot at all. I have to try REALLY hard to starve it for airflow to even get it into the upper 40s in either of my 4L volume ITX cases. It's buried under the M.2 with little heatsink area as is the case in just about every ITX board.

60s for X570 is pretty normal, it's literally a repurposed I/O die with a lot of I/O.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Does it actually say Chipset on the B550 HWInfo sensor or some other name? Lower end (hardware reporting-wise) Asus boards especially based on the ASP1106 controller generally have very few coherent sensors, lot of them are nonsensical sensors that don't correspond to anything.
> 
> I'd be very surprised if it was actually in the 60s, B550 is basically the same Promontory PCH in B350/B450, doesn't draw much power or get hot at all. I have to try REALLY hard to starve it for airflow to even get it into the upper 40s in either of my 4L volume ITX cases. It's buried under the M.2 with little heatsink area as is the case in just about every ITX board.
> 
> 60s for X570 is pretty normal, it's literally a repurposed I/O die with a lot of I/O.


Yes in hwinfo64 is does say chipset for a specific sensor on B550 and that sensor reports 61c to 69C at peak. 

Yeah i am not so concerned about my X570 board.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 23, 2021)

@Tomgang 

Yeah, not sure why it's so hot, B550 usually has a hard time getting hot even under the most generic tiny heatsink.

But looking around it seems like this is a common problem for the B550-I Strix alone. I know for sure that no B550 and/or ITX board I've ever owned (including my HTPC B550I Aorus AX)  has gotten nearly that hot.

I seem to remember Asus being caught with omitting thermal pads entirely on some X570-I Strix boards. Not sure if they're trying to get away with similar here.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Yeah, not sure why it's so hot, B550 usually has a hard time getting hot even under the most generic tiny heatsink.
> 
> But looking around it seems like this is a common problem for the B550-I Strix alone. I know for sure that no B550 and/or ITX board I've ever owned (including my HTPC B550I Aorus AX)  has gotten nearly that hot.
> 
> I seem to remember Asus being caught with omitting thermal pads entirely on some X570-I Strix boards. Not sure if they're trying to get away with similar here.



I think you quoted the wrong person homie. I never mentioned temps at all in that post... that was about a USB hub...


----------



## freeagent (Jul 23, 2021)

Hey! I saw your thread..

Normally I have really good airflow through my case.. but in a bit of a bad luck streak I managed to break my fan controller. That controls my 3 front Panaflos. Its just a simple 5/7/12v controller from my Define R4. So right now I don't have front fans. I do have the 120 and 140mm fans that came with my cooler mounted as intakes directly above the cooler, and a single 120x38 exhaust. Normally it runs about 10-12c cooler than what I have now. My system has been up  about an hour and fifteen minutes, and I ran a round of 3Dmark CPU Profile, so nothing too hardcore... and this is what I found..

She's seen happier days..





Edit:

I notice I have to go though my wires, something is drawing more than it should..


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 23, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I think you quoted the wrong person homie. I never mentioned temps at all in that post... that was about a USB hub...



iirc its a longtime TPU bug since forever. That certainly wasn't even in the last 10 posts I quoted


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> @Tomgang
> 
> Yeah, not sure why it's so hot, B550 usually has a hard time getting hot even under the most generic tiny heatsink.
> 
> ...



Report it


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> @Tomgang
> 
> Yeah, not sure why it's so hot, B550 usually has a hard time getting hot even under the most generic tiny heatsink.
> 
> ...


Hmm yeah. I have Google it. I seen a thread where a person had 72C ilde and hitting 80C+ on the same motherboard.

I Will post a screenshot of temp in HWINFO64 later today, when I'm home from work.



freeagent said:


> Hey! I saw your thread..
> 
> Normally I have really good airflow through my case.. but in a bit of a bad luck streak I managed to break my fan controller. That controls my 3 front Panaflos. Its just a simple 5/7/12v controller from my Define R4. So right now I don't have front fans. I do have the 120 and 140mm fans that came with my cooler mounted as intakes directly above the cooler, and a single 120x38 exhaust. Normally it runs about 10-12c cooler than what I have now. My system has been up  about an hour and fifteen minutes, and I ran a round of 3Dmark CPU Profile, so nothing too hardcore... and this is what I found..
> 
> ...


For what I see, chipset temp is apselutely fine. Cpu a little toasty throw.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 23, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Hmm yeah. I have Google it. I seen a thread where a person had 72C ilde and hitting 80C+ on the same motherboard.
> 
> I Will post a screenshot of temp in HWINFO64 later today, when I'm home from work.
> For what I see, chipset temp is apselutely fine. Cpu a little toasty throw.



You don't have to, I believe you, the review video linked above shows the same thing. Most B550-I Strix owners seem to be sitting in the 50-70C range on chipset temps. Definitely hot for a B550 PCH since normal range is probably 30-50C for just about every other B550 board out there, but it's probably perfectly fine below 70C.

From the video it doesn't look like a thermal contact issue, and the B550 PCH has its own IHS unlike X570. Probably just poor heatsink design then.

Also consider that on the Strix, the chipset temperature does not come from the board's superIO, it comes from a proprietary Asus embedded controller. Who knows, perhaps it's another bogus or incorrect reading.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> You don't have to, I believe you, the review video linked above shows the same thing. Most B550-I Strix owners seem to be sitting in the 50-70C range on chipset temps. Definitely hot for a B550 PCH since normal range is probably 30-50C for just about every other B550 board out there, but it's probably perfectly fine below 70C.
> 
> From the video it doesn't look like a thermal contact issue, and the B550 PCH has its own IHS unlike X570. Probably just poor heatsink design then.
> 
> ...


Hmm yeah it can be a bug read or something.

Well any way, here is a screenshot of it. So can you and others see about it.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 23, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Hmm yeah it can be a bug read or something.
> 
> Well any way, here is a screenshot of it. So can you and others see about it.



Is that during gaming...? It is dual rank, but 52C is a bit hot for B-die.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Is that during gaming...? It is dual rank, but 52C is a bit hot for B-die.


No just with a lot of fans open in firefox. No gaming. But there is a high ram load. 23 GB out of 32 GB.

Its 3600 MHz Cl14 1,45 volt ratet memory. Running XMP profile. So ram voltage is on the high site throw. Also it is summer in my country. Ambient is about 22C out side and i have no A/C i the room my PC is in.

Edit: i can see memory in my ATX system with same spec besides its single ram. Ilde at around 45C with low load. Else same mhx, CL and voltage. Seems these G.skill just run a little toasty.

But i have not exsperience unstable or errors.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 23, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> No just with a lot of fans open in firefox. No gaming. But there is a high ram load. 23 GB out of 32 GB.
> 
> Its 3600 MHz Cl14 1,45 volt ratet memory. Running XMP profile. So ram voltage is on the high site throw. Also it is summer in my country. Ambient is about 22C out side and i have no A/C i the room my PC is in.



We have the same kit (I have them in Trident RGB form) also in 2DIMM board, full capacity stability testing at the 1.45V XMP overnight took my sticks up to about 47C max. Ambient about 21C.

You have any airflow close to the DIMMs? imho L9x65 isn't the best choice for running B-die, I ran mine couple months with my A0 and A2 single rank kits before moving to L12 Ghost S1, provided next to no passive airflow - 80mm case fans did all the work


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 23, 2021)

right after a backup between two NVME SSDs (~400GB)
B550 Tomahawk (28°C Idle, 33°C peak)


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> We have the same kit (I have them in Trident RGB form) also in 2DIMM board, full capacity stability testing at the 1.45V XMP overnight took my sticks up to about 47C max. Ambient about 21C.
> 
> You have any airflow close to the DIMMs? imho L9x65 isn't the best choice for running B-die, I ran mine couple months with my A0 and A2 single rank kits before moving to L12 Ghost S1, provided next to no passive airflow - 80mm case fans did all the work


No not fans close to memory of any of the systems. Not possible. But i have ramped up case fans to full speed now and see how that effect ram temp.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 23, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> For what I see, chipset temp is apselutely fine. Cpu a little toasty throw


Yeah that was my crappy paste job  I will fix it later.. I am done messing with computers for a few days.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 23, 2021)

Temp only dropped by 4C for bofh systems with case fans cranket all the way up.

Mini-ITX load temp now.




ATX system ram temp at ilde now:


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 23, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> Edit: i can see memory in my ATX system with same spec besides its single ram. Ilde at around 45C with low load. Else same mhx, CL and voltage. Seems these G.skill just run a little toasty.
> 
> But i have not exsperience unstable or errors.



As long as it stays stable at those temps in a proper memtest, no biggie. Just a little on the warm side, shouldn't really get over 40 unless stressing or gaming.

The dual rank sticks should be hotter esp. on a 2dimm board, but you also have 4 single rank sticks packed in the other system so I'd expect them about the same.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> As long as it stays stable at those temps in a proper memtest, no biggie. Just a little on the warm side, shouldn't really get over 40 unless stressing or gaming.
> 
> The dual rank sticks should be hotter esp. on a 2dimm board, but you also have 4 single rank sticks packed in the other system so I'd expect them about the same.


I have not run them in a memtest and it shut not be needed. I asume G.SKILL has testet them properly to be stable at there XMP profile settings and i have no intension on running the memory beyond there XMP profile. Also we also have to take in to accound that there are 2 systems running in the same case and that dosent help for case temp either.

Memory is also under some stress now with all the firefox tabs/fans open. CPU (5600X) hovering at 40-50 % load and 23 GB memory is used of 32 GB. Yes i have a lot of tabs open right now.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 23, 2021)

This seems to be the norm from searching around


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 23, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> I have not run them in a memtest and it shut not be needed. I asume G.SKILL has testet them properly to be stable at there XMP profile settings and i have no intension on running the memory beyond there XMP profile. Also we also have to take in to accound that there are 2 systems running in the same case and that dosent help for case temp either.
> 
> Memory is also under some stress now with all the firefox tabs/fans open. CPU (5600X) hovering at 40-50 % load and 23 GB memory is used of 32 GB. Yes i have a lot of tabs open right now.



It's not that it's unstable from the factory (which isn't inconceivable, regardless of vendor, XMP stability is far from guaranteed since most subtimings are decided by the board), it's that B-die can destabilize at 50-60C. Less likely on ultra loose tRFC like XMP has, but never hurts to check.

Chrome tabs take up capacity but that doesn't necessarily equate to memory "load", and it's definitely not anywhere near levels of mem stress from HCI/TM5/Karhu/P95 Large.


----------



## cvaldes (Jul 23, 2021)

I have two mini-ITX boards based on the AMD B550 chipset.


ASUS ROG Strix B550-I Gaming: 63° C idle (in a spacious Lian Li O11D Mini chassis; Ryzen 5900X, ASUS TUF Gaming GeForce RTX 3080 10GB OC)
MSI MPG B550I Gaming Edge Wifi: 44° C idle (in the compact NZXT H1 SFF chassis; Ryzen 3700X, Sapphire Pulse Radeon RX550 2GB)

It appears that the higher chipset temp in the ROG Strix board is normal. I would attribute some of this to board design.

That said my ROG Strix B550-I build does use more power while idling since there's a more powerful CPU, GPU and better boot m.2 SSD than my NZXT H1.


----------



## Tomgang (Jul 23, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> It's not that it's unstable from the factory (which isn't inconceivable, regardless of vendor, XMP stability is far from guaranteed since most subtimings are decided by the board), it's that B-die can destabilize at 50-60C. Less likely on ultra loose tRFC like XMP has, but never hurts to check.
> 
> Chrome tabs take up capacity but that doesn't necessarily equate to memory "load", and it's definitely not anywhere near levels of mem stress from HCI/TM5/Karhu/P95 Large.


Well, would you look at that. I think i have just solve the problem. Turned of RGB light and temp dopped by another 6C before stabilizing.






cvaldes said:


> I have two mini-ITX boards based on the AMD B550 chipset.
> 
> 
> ASUS ROG Strix B550-I Gaming: 63° C idle (in a spacious Lian Li O11D Mini chassis; Ryzen 5900X, ASUS TUF Gaming GeForce RTX 3080 10GB OC)
> ...


Hmm 62C. Its the same ilde temp i have. Well it is normal temp i have then. At least how asus designed it.

But i will say, its a bad desing then.


----------



## cvaldes (Jul 23, 2021)

I'm not an electrical engineer but I know ASUS employs some and has done so for decades. I'm guessing that the ROG Strix's B550 chipset's operating temperature range is within AMD's specs for the part.

Chipset temperature had not been singled out as problematic in various reviews that I consulted before I purchased the motherboard.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 24, 2021)

I got 2 out of 3 of my front fans going, and I added another rear exhaust to help pull some air across the bottom of the board. Also the AC is on today so that is definitely cheating. My last  screen here was hot as balls with the ac off and only 3 case fans. Now I have 6 out of 7 running.. gotta do some splicing tomorrow..


----------



## ascii (Dec 16, 2021)

Hi there!

ASUS ROG STRIX B550-I GAMING Mini-ITX with updated bios here, the Nuvoton NCT6798D sensor reports 84 C at idle of a motherboard-specific component (it labels it as #6). My guess is that it's the VRM Heatsink above the MOSFETs because it can be barely touched. Is this normal?

Evidence below at idle!





And during an OCCT stress test:





Thanks,
ascii


----------



## cvaldes (Dec 16, 2021)

ascii said:


> Hi there!
> 
> ASUS ROG STRIX B550-I GAMING Mini-ITX with updated bios here, the Nuvoton NCT6798D sensor reports 84 C at idle of a motherboard-specific component (it labels it as #6). My guess is that it's the VRM Heatsink above the MOSFETs because it can be barely touched. Is this normal?



Use HWiNFO instead of Open Hardware Monitor to look at your sensors.

None of the motherboard sensors in my ROG Strix B550-I reach that level. This is the build described in my System Specs.


----------



## ascii (Dec 16, 2021)

cvaldes said:


> Use HWiNFO instead of Open Hardware Monitor to look at your sensors.
> 
> None of the motherboard sensors in my ROG Strix B550-I reach that level. This is the build described in my System Specs.



Sure cvaldes and thanks for the comparison,

here's the screenshot under load (in the OHM screen that #6 sensor tops when the system starts):





I'm not familiar with HWiNFO so dunno the sensor name (I hilighted the Motherboard average and the Chipset that goes to 60 C after some time but not to 93 C !!).

It could be a reading error but it's really hot when touched (can't keep the finger on the VRM Heatsink, I'm lacking the instrumentation to measure the actual temperature).

What do you desume from this latest screen?

Thanks,
ascii


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 16, 2021)

ascii said:


> Sure cvaldes and thanks for the comparison,
> 
> here's the screenshot under load (in the OHM screen that #6 sensor tops when the system starts):
> 
> ...



There's nothing for you TO decipher. For budget Asus boards (ish, but any Asus board with Richtek VRM controllers falls into that category), vast majority if not all software "Temp" sensors are nonsensical and don't refer to anything. Which is basically every Asus board up to the Strix-F below the Strix-E price level, these days. The way Asus configured the SuperI/O is intentionally locked down on cheaper boards.

Only on higher end Asus do you start to have the SuperI/O open up and give actually useful readings like VRM temp, chipset temp, die-sense Vcore, DRAM voltage, but usually sone of these also show up as a separate Embedded Controller.

The B550 Strix-I has a chipset temp readout under the EC in HWInfo, but not much else as it is a Richtek ASP1106 board.

Plain and simple, a 8x50A VRM like on the Strix-I would only have a chance of hitting 90C if you take the heatsink off, take the fans off, and are absolutely hammering a 5900X or 5950X.


----------



## ascii (Dec 16, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> There's nothing for you TO decipher. For budget Asus boards (ish, but any Asus board with Richtek VRM controllers falls into that category), vast majority if not all software "Temp" sensors are nonsensical and don't refer to anything. Which is basically every Asus board up to the Strix-F below the Strix-E price level, these days. The way Asus configured the SuperI/O is intentionally locked down on cheaper boards.
> 
> Only on higher end Asus do you start to have the SuperI/O open up and give actually useful readings like VRM temp, chipset temp, die-sense Vcore, DRAM voltage, but usually sone of these also show up as a separate Embedded Controller.
> 
> ...



Reassuring and very informative tabascosauz,

I read something on the Asus lock-down but was expecting missing sensors not misleading sensors. My speculation was that the fact that "#6 sensor" temps decreased under load was due to the dedicated micro-fan kicking in.

Since it seems a common question/concern on the Internet I would like to clarify that readings were taken while the case was open with a room temperature of ~22 C.

Thanks again and I hope not to update this thread reporting burned MBs 
ascii


----------



## Mussels (Dec 16, 2021)

Tomgang said:


> As I go throw my new systems temperature and testing. I stumbled on that my Asus rog B550-I strix mini-itx motherboard, runs chipset a little toasty.
> 
> It sits between 61C and 69C for B550, while X570 dark hero board sits below 60C for what I have seen. Temp read outs is from HWINFO64
> 
> Does anyone know the max or normal operating temperature for B550 chipset and X570 and not to be mistaken with vrm temp?


under 70C is fine

60C is normal for my x570, but it has a fan while B550 doesnt
(Worst i've seen was 70C while eth mining on a 3090, with two NVME drives doing stress tests)


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 16, 2021)

ascii said:


> Reassuring and very informative tabascosauz,
> 
> I read something on the Asus lock-down but was expecting missing sensors not misleading sensors. My speculation was that the fact that "#6 sensor" temps decreased under load was due to the dedicated micro-fan kicking in.
> 
> ...



I understand why you would come to that conclusion from seeing Temp 6's behaviour, but it's not correct. Vortez's review of one of my past boards (B550M TUF Wifi) drew the same inference with regards to Temp 9 because it "seemed" to be in the right range for VRM temps, also erroneous.

In any case, you can stop worrying about "burned MBs", because like I said, as long as the heatsink is mounted properly and the fan on the Strix-I is working, you will not exceed the capabilities of 8 x 50A Vishays with a 3950X or 5950X

Most MSI and almost every Gigabyte board shows the readout for the VRM temp sensor (tiny transistor usually located towards the end of one of the VRM banks) in software, regardless of how low- or high-end. For Asus, if they don't give you a VRM temp sensor, you just don't have one that's visible in software.

Frustrating I know, because most often the temp sensor itself is literally there on the board, just inaccessible thanks to Asus.


----------

